# Giving Pigeon Vitamins



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey Guys! Im back  and of course , with questions.

My 1st questions is; at what age do you give pigeons medicine? I mean at how many months? because I have a pigeon who is 1 month and a half age and I would like to give him medicine.

My 2nd question is; how would you tell if you have a racing pigeon? Is it all about the nose? 

Thank you in advance! More power to Pigeon-Talk


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DarrehL said:


> Hey Guys! Im back  and of course , with questions.
> 
> My 1st questions is; at what age do you give pigeons medicine? I mean at how many months? because I have a pigeon who is 1 month and a half age and I would like to give him medicine.
> 
> ...


*Your title says pigeon vitamins and your question is about giving pigeon medicine, which do you mean????

Vitamins and medicine are two completely different things. Medicines are man made to specifically treat a disease, and natural/organic vitamins come from whole food sources and bring vibrant health and prevent disease.*


----------



## DarrehL (Aug 29, 2015)

What I meant to say was , at what age do you give pigeons vitamins?


----------

